# Thats it for us at the moment.



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

hi ladies,
Just thought I would post to let you know that we are not going to think about any more cycles, not until after the wedding just because I have been feeling the strain of my BFN, and well we are going to get wed on october the 21st so going to concentrait on that a little while.
I feel so sad that it didnt work but to give myself some time to get over it I am going to have a break and concentrait on the wedding.
Thanks girls for your ongoing support and love it always shocks me the love and understanding of perfect strangers and how people look after each other on this board.
love and hugs to all
Hope XX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hope sounds like a time out is just what you need hun, plus you have your big day to look forward to 

hope it doesn't seem too long waiting to start again best wishes hun 

pam xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Hope,

Just wanted to say have an absolutely fantastic wedding!   It'll be the best day of your life so far. I love going to weddings and always have fun but have to say I had the most fun at my own. I'm sure you will too.

I think you're making the right decision to take a little time out for now and to focus on something else for a while. Hopefully the wedding will give you lots of positivity     after your recent difficult time  

You have to keep us updated with the planning and post your photos after the event. Want to see you looking beautiful in your dress.

All the best and   for the future and whatever that holds for you (a BFP hopefully   ).

Maz x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Hope my lovely lady
Just spotted this post honey - I have been away for a couple of days with DP.

It sounds a good decision to me hun - concentrate on having a fabulous wedding and honeymoon







and spend some precious time with DH before you start thinking about the next cycle!
Always here for you, and wishing you all the luck in the world!
TracyC
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

